# My Goals for the next two days.



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay I've been trying to sew a block for the Havanese rescue quilt and the sisters have been neglected. As a matter of fact my apartment has also been neglected.Everything is a big mess. I have two days off work and am posting this to make myself get my live back in order. I think I will start with the grooming.
Maddie was a real trouper during my sewing I could take one stitch and throw the ball one stitch throw the ball. Zoey really helped by stealing my embroidery thread and fabric. I was proud of them that they left my mess on the table while I worked. I am now committed to do my chores. PS I had yesterday off but I just relaxed.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The sisters are way to smart all I have done was to start cleaning the bathroom counter to make room for their grooming table and they are now hiding under the bed.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha good luck with everything!! They sure know when bath time is going to happen don't they? !


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They're so cute-love them!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Suzi for helping out HRI


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay the sisters are done here is the before and after. Maddie got her face, ears and bangs cut because I think she is cuter short. Zoey is looking cute right now so I just trimmed her paws.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for helping to make the quilt. It does help to post your plans. It makes you feel someone will hold you responsible. These little doggies sure do take over our lives, don't they. And I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> thanks Suzi for helping out HRI


 Thanks Dave, I have no idea how much the quilt brings in but I know its worth a lot. It would be interesting to figure out the hours involved in making it. My 9 1/2 by 9 1/2 has soooo many hours plus I started over three times and bought lots of different fabric. I have enough to make lots of blocks.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> Thanks for helping to make the quilt. It does help to post your plans. It makes you feel someone will hold you responsible. These little doggies sure do take over our lives, don't they. And I wouldn't have it any other way!


 Thank you Rita. I am way to tired after the four hour bath ordeal to clean.ound: It really does help to post. Now I don't feel guilty about the sisters needing a good wash.


----------

